# fbi clerance - credit card charged



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

hi

my credit card was charged for fingerprint today.How long does it take to get the results after that


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I got mine back about a week after it was charged, but I live within the same time zone as/ (near) that FBI location.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> my credit card was charged for fingerprint today.How long does it take to get the results after that


My credit card was charged on 29th of May and I am in US but till now no PCC yet..usually it takes 2-3 weeks to receive in US post credit card charge.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

My card was charged on May 4th and I received it on May 26th. I am located in USA.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

hi

how many set of fingerprint did you send?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> how many set of fingerprint did you send?


I sent two sets of finger prints. This was suggested by the finger printing technician.


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> how many set of fingerprint did you send?


I sent one each for me and for my wife as it was taken by local police so I never felt a necessity to send two. Do we need to?


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

mandhani said:


> I sent one each for me and for my wife as it was taken by local police so I never felt a necessity to send two. Do we need to?


Its not mandatory to send two sets however it is good to send two sets so that is one set is not used than the other can be.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Its better to send two sets bcoz if one of them is unsatisfactory then the second one might work and save you the hassle of sending them again..


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mandhani said:


> I sent one each for me and for my wife as it was taken by local police so I never felt a necessity to send two. Do we need to?


I sent one set and it was accepted. I had my fingerprints done by a technician at a government agency.

My CC was charged on 25 April, the FBI police check was processed on 2 May and I received the result in the mail on 8 May.


----------



## havegonetooz (Dec 29, 2011)

Did anyone get livescan for the prints?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> I sent one set and it was accepted. I had my fingerprints done by a technician at a government agency.
> 
> My CC was charged on 25 April, the FBI police check was processed on 2 May and I received the result in the mail on 8 May.



@ozbound : are you usa citizen.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

lalu said:


> @ozbound : are you usa citizen.


Nope. I live in the US though.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

@madhani did you get your fbi clearance


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

lalu said:


> @madhani did you get your fbi clearance


Nope .....hoping to get it in this week

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

Post it here once you get it

Thanks in advancw


----------



## mandhani (Jun 17, 2010)

Got it today..Now waiting for Germany one


----------



## kevinh_nguyen (Jun 23, 2012)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> my credit card was charged for fingerprint today.How long does it take to get the results after that


now it takes up to 60 days.



havegonetooz said:


> Did anyone get livescan for the prints?


no you can't have that


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi, i am expecting FBI response to be sent to my india address..they have received my request on 23 aug'12.. has anyone got thier response in india.. all the posts here says that they were in US when they requestd it ..does anyone know more on this..

ACS apvd : Nov 11 | IELTS: 8 - Feb 12| 175: Apr 12 | CO: Jul 12 | PCC/Medicals: Aug 12 | FBI clearance awaited |


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

*FBI in India*

Hi Shweta

I requested for FBI clearance from India on 6th June and got the FBI clearance report in Bangalore on 31st July and got my PR on 1st Aug.
It usually takes 2 months to get the FBI report while in India... though my credit card was charged on 18th July...

So don't worry...u might just get yours too

Cheers




shweta_expat said:


> Hi, i am expecting FBI response to be sent to my india address..they have received my request on 23 aug'12.. has anyone got thier response in india.. all the posts here says that they were in US when they requestd it ..does anyone know more on this..
> 
> ACS apvd : Nov 11 | IELTS: 8 - Feb 12| 175: Apr 12 | CO: Jul 12 | PCC/Medicals: Aug 12 | FBI clearance awaited |


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hi Shweta
> 
> I requested for FBI clearance from India on 6th June and got the FBI clearance report in Bangalore on 31st July and got my PR on 1st Aug.
> It usually takes 2 months to get the FBI report while in India... though my credit card was charged on 18th July...
> ...


Shubo, you seems to be from bangalore.Where did you get this done as I shifted to bangalore 3-4 months back.Any affordable agents ?


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm from Bangalore... I rem doing it through some private agent for about 4500 bucks...but he ensured that the fingerprints are taken properly and he was pretty reliable...

You can pm me if you want his details... 

Cheers



Forces82 said:


> Shubo, you seems to be from bangalore.Where did you get this done as I shifted to bangalore 3-4 months back.Any affordable agents ?


----------



## vnainaus (Jul 14, 2012)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> my credit card was charged for fingerprint today.How long does it take to get the results after that


It took 31 days for me to come (after being charged on CC).


----------



## daindivin (Jan 17, 2012)

shweta_expat said:


> Hi, i am expecting FBI response to be sent to my india address..they have received my request on 23 aug'12.. has anyone got thier response in india.. all the posts here says that they were in US when they requestd it ..does anyone know more on this..
> 
> ACS apvd : Nov 11 | IELTS: 8 - Feb 12| 175: Apr 12 | CO: Jul 12 | PCC/Medicals: Aug 12 | FBI clearance awaited |



I received them here in India (Pune) by regular post. Took almost 4 weeks from the date I sent them.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Yeah.. I'm from Bangalore... I rem doing it through some private agent for about 4500 bucks...but he ensured that the fingerprints are taken properly and he was pretty reliable...
> 
> You can pm me if you want his details...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks you can send me the details on [email protected]


----------



## shweta_expat (Aug 2, 2012)

shubo2012 said:


> Hi Shweta
> 
> I requested for FBI clearance from India on 6th June and got the FBI clearance report in Bangalore on 31st July and got my PR on 1st Aug.
> It usually takes 2 months to get the FBI report while in India... though my credit card was charged on 18th July...
> ...


Thank you for your response.. now that i know this is normal wait period of abt 2 months avg, i feel a lot better  hping to get my response soon


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

lalu said:


> hi
> 
> my credit card was charged for fingerprint today.How long does it take to get the results after that


Two to three weeks is standard for the FBI clearance to arrive via normal post.


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

So do we have any process to expedite this... will pre-paid envelope from fedex would help or not ?


----------



## Heny (Sep 22, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> So do we have any process to expedite this... will pre-paid envelope from fedex would help or not ?


Yes, fed ex can help. Can create an account with fed ex and include an envelop with you finger prints and write fed ex account number on the return envelop along with your address. This way the results will come via fed ex and you can even track it.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey Shweta

You are welcome... Yeah, 2 months is usually what it takes...might happen before that too...
I hope u'll receive yours too in a short time.,,

Cheers



shweta_expat said:


> Thank you for your response.. now that i know this is normal wait period of abt 2 months avg, i feel a lot better  hping to get my response soon


----------



## Forces82 (Aug 26, 2012)

Does anyone from Bangalore has got the fingerprints done at Forensic dept near madivala police station.Any inputs on the same would be appreciated.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Do we need to send a return envelope too when sending the application for FBI clearance? My credit card was charged on Oct 3 and I am still waiting for the PCC.


----------



## shubo2012 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi chsridevi

It took almost 2 weeks after charging my credit card... So possible that your FBI report is on the way...

Cheers



chsridevi said:


> Do we need to send a return envelope too when sending the application for FBI clearance? My credit card was charged on Oct 3 and I am still waiting for the PCC.


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Do we need to send a return envelope too when sending the application for FBI clearance? My credit card was charged on Oct 3 and I am still waiting for the PCC.


You don't need to send a return enevelope. They will mail it via snail-mail to the address that you have provided. Mine took a little over 4 weeks from the time i had sent it frm india. I had enclosed a demand draft for it. As shubo2012 said, your should be on the way. You should receive it anytime now.

Thanks

Miks


----------



## Kart (Jul 2, 2012)

Forces82 said:


> Shubo, you seems to be from bangalore.Where did you get this done as I shifted to bangalore 3-4 months back.Any affordable agents ?


Guys , I am also looking for a reliable agent (fingerprints) in Bangalore. Please share the details.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello guys,

I had sent my packet with the FD258 card and credit card form to FBI on 3rdMay 2014 which was received by them on 6th May 2014.. Its 21st May today.. My card has not been charged yet.. I have also provided India address for delivery.. How long should it take for cc to be charged and subsequently for the report to arrive at home in India by snail mail from USA ?? Your feedbacks will be highly appreciated friends


----------



## jagguB (Mar 26, 2014)

sas119 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I had sent my packet with the FD258 card and credit card form to FBI on 3rdMay 2014 which was received by them on 6th May 2014.. Its 21st May today.. My card has not been charged yet.. I have also provided India address for delivery.. How long should it take for cc to be charged and subsequently for the report to arrive at home in India by snail mail from USA ?? Your feedbacks will be highly appreciated friends


Usually take around 4 weeks from the date of receipt to charge your credit card.. another 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

jagguB said:


> Usually take around 4 weeks from the date of receipt to charge your credit card.. another 2 weeks for delivery.


Thanks Jaggu for the info. Looks like its going to take a while. I will wait for the card to be swiped. Doesn't look like I will receive the fbi report before July 2nd week considering all the timelines. Thanks !!!


----------



## sas119 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello All,

My credit card was charged on 31st May 2014. I have provided Indian address for delivery. Would you please let me know as per current timelines how long it takes for delivery to India address per your experiences. Please share your comments and suggestions.

Can I expect the FBI report to my Indian address by say 30th June ?


----------

